# Greetings.



## Jerome Steelsides (Jun 13, 2005)

I guess this is the best place for an intro.  I started playing DnD back about midway through the Second Edition days.  Yes, I have one of those "use your DnD character as your forum name" names.

So, 'llo all.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 13, 2005)

Welcome.  On the new guy's first day, he's supposed to supply the doughnuts.  Pony up, newbie!

Kane


----------



## The_lurkeR (Jun 13, 2005)

Welcome 

Mmmmmmm.... doooonuuttts


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 13, 2005)

Stop it; no breakfast or lunch for me today, so donut discussion is bad.  Very bad.

Although I did wake up at 3:00 in the morning unable to sleep, so I ate a bunch of Fritos with Pace Lime and Garlic salsa while watching _El Mariachi_.  Maybe that counts as a really early breakfast?

Oh, and howdy, Jerome Steelsides.  Is that your real name?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 13, 2005)

Welcome.  Where's my donut?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 13, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Welcome.  Where's my donut?



 I ate it.  I ate all the donuts!  I am the donut empress!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I ate it.  I ate all the donuts!  I am the donut empress!




That's it.  I'm leaving and taking the milk with me.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 13, 2005)

That's alright.  I got all the coffee.  I'm going to go twitch in the corner now...

Kane


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 13, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> That's it.  I'm leaving and taking the milk with me.



 Noooo!  That's not true!!  That's impossible!!!!!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 13, 2005)

Hello! Welcome to the club! Don't mind those bodies over in the corner, they just got in my way while I was trying to get to the donuts.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Noooo!  That's not true!!  That's impossible!!!!!



Search your feelings, Q-D.  You know it to be true.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 13, 2005)

Hello and welcome on board.


----------



## reveal (Jun 13, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Hello and welcome on board.




After reading everyone elses smart-ass remarks, it seems HoE has become our official board stoic. 

Oh and howdy Jerome! Welcome to the club.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> After reading everyone elses smart-ass remarks, it seems HoE has become our official board stoic.
> 
> Oh and howdy Jerome! Welcome to the club.



 Well, you know what they say, "Better a smart ass than a dumb s..." oh forget it...


----------



## Aeson (Jun 13, 2005)

Yes Welcome and I like filled donuts, any kind as long as its good.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Noooo!  That's not true!!  That's impossible!!!!!




Milk-it does a body good.  And it's all mine. MINE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 13, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Milk-it does a body good.  And it's all mine. MINE!!!!!!!!



*waves hand* You want to put the milk down and step away.*wipes powdered sugar of shirt*


----------



## qstor (Jun 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I ate it.  I ate all the donuts!  I am the donut empress!




Cool then you can bring donuts to the GenCon Enworld table 

Mike


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 13, 2005)

qstor said:
			
		

> Cool then you can bring donuts to the GenCon Enworld table
> 
> Mike



 Maybe I will!  You don't know!  It's a mystery!  Guess you'll have to stop by and see...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 13, 2005)

**Gives the milk to QD**

I can't go to GenCon... you take this for the table...

**shuffles away**


----------



## devilbat (Jun 13, 2005)

As a token Canadian, I would just like to say that I got dibs on any present or future jellies.  You can keep the milk though, I'll take a beer. 

Welcome Jerome.  It gets better, trust me.


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Welcome Jerome.  It gets better, trust me.




It does?


----------



## haiiro (Jun 14, 2005)

I thought I smelled donuts -- any Boston cremes left?

Welcome to the boards, Jerome. This is a great place.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

Nope Her Majesty the Queen has them all. Hope she says "let them eat donuts" soon. And the people rejoice.


----------



## Xath (Jun 14, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nope Her Majesty the Queen has them all. Hope she says "let them eat donuts" soon. And the people rejoice.




Ha!  You'd like to think that wouldn't you!  But it won't.

I had a dream about a donut the other night.  And then Q-D came and snatched my Boston Cream out of my dream bubble.   

Welcome to the boards Jerome!  We're all happy to have you here. 



> Yes, I have one of those "use your DnD character as your forum name" names.




That's because we're the coolest.  We'll start a club, you and I.  It will be the coolest club on the net.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> That's because we're the coolest.  We'll start a club, you and I.  It will be the coolest club on the net.



Hey what about me. I use my D&D character name. He's dead now but lives on becuase the other players still talk about him. I want in the club. Please. I have Boston Cream Donuts.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 14, 2005)

Kane is one of my old character's also.  I would offer coffee to get in the club, but I'm still shaking from drinking it all this morning...

Kane


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 14, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> As a token Canadian, I would just like to say that I got dibs on any present or future jellies.  You can keep the milk though, I'll take a beer.



What about the rest of the oozes?



			
				devilbat said:
			
		

> Welcome Jerome.  It gets better, trust me.



Don't trust him he's mad. Mad, I tell you.   Welcome aboard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 14, 2005)

Welcome!   

<takes a bite out of a jelly donut sitting on the desk>


----------



## Xath (Jun 14, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hey what about me. I use my D&D character name. He's dead now but lives on becuase the other players still talk about him. I want in the club. Please. I have Boston Cream Donuts.






			
				Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Kane is one of my old character's also. I would offer coffee to get in the club, but I'm still shaking from drinking it all this morning...
> 
> Kane




I'm inclined to say yes, but our charter says we need at least 60% member approval.  Jerome?

But if you're in, I vote for Kane for president.  It'll give you practice for running the country.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 14, 2005)

I'll start mixing the margaritas!

Kane


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 14, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nope Her Majesty the Queen has them all. Hope she says "let them eat donuts" soon. And the people rejoice.



 (from upon her sweet, sweet donut throne)  "You may partake of my donuts, but only after you have proven your loyalty to the Donut Nation.  Do you swear your life, your blood, and your happiness for donuts?  If so - you may have as many as you wish.  If not, you shall be prosecuted for donut treason and you shall never taste the sweet, sweet fluff that is donuts again."

Mmm... donuts.  I had one for breakfast.

(Also - don't be fooled by Xath.  She doesn't even like donuts.  Freak!  )


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 14, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I'll start mixing the margaritas!
> 
> Kane



And I'll make the Long Island Iced Teas!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

we totally hijacked the guys thread. something he needs to get used to.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 14, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> we totally hijacked the guys thread. something he needs to get used to.




Yeah, poor Jerome hasn't even come back to partake of the donuts he so nicely supplied everyone with.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 14, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Yeah, poor Jerome hasn't even come back to partake of the donuts he so nicely supplied everyone with.




He did show up on a thread I started, so maybe he took his donuts and went gandering around the boards!


----------



## Xath (Jun 14, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> (Also - don't be fooled by Xath.  She doesn't even like donuts.  Freak!  )




I occasionally like a donut.  I just don't like Krispy Kreme.  It's Dunkin' Donuts for me, and only once in a blue moon.

But the dream thing was true.  I did have a dream about a Boston Cream.  It was sitting in a thought bubble (like in comics) and I kept trying to reach it, but the thought bubble kept moving.  And I woke up and I really wanted a donut.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

Donuts are ok but I go for Icecream and oh pie. Who doesn't like pie?


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 14, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Donuts are ok but I go for Icecream and oh pie. Who doesn't like pie?



 There's a dirty joke here I just know it...  

Kane


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> There's a dirty joke here I just know it...
> 
> Kane



Thats hotdogs and donuts. Nothing dirty about icecream


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 14, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thats hotdogs and donuts. Nothing dirty about icecream




You've never seen one of my ex g/f's eat an ice cream cone, then.  OY!


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> You've never seen one of my ex g/f's eat an ice cream cone, then.  OY!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

>




Video would be nice. How about it Cal.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 14, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Video would be nice. How about it Cal.




Sadly, the only record of this exists in my fevered memories, where it still replays itself at inopportune times.  And if there were video, Eric's Grandma would drive to my house and beat me with a flyswatter, I'm sure.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Sadly, the only record of this exists in my fevered memories, where it still replays itself at inopportune times.  And if there were video, Eric's Grandma would drive to my house and beat me with a flyswatter, I'm sure.




I think the flyswatter is only a southern thing, You wont have to worry unless Eric's Grandma is Southern. Who is Eric's Grandma? I have heard the reference before.


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think the flyswatter is only a southern thing, You wont have to worry unless Eric's Grandma is Southern. Who is Eric's Grandma? I have heard the reference before.




Crothian is Eric's Grandma.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Crothian is Eric's Grandma.



thats different. Oozes don't use flyswatters.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 14, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> thats different. Oozes don't use flyswatters.




That you know of.  Who knows what sort of amazing things his pseudopods can do?

Jerome...welcome to Enworld...home of the hijacked thread.


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> That you know of.  Who knows what sort of amazing things his pseudopods can do?
> 
> Jerome...welcome to Enworld...home of the hijacked thread.




I think he's run far, far away by now.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I think he's run far, far away by now.



was it something I said?


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> was it something I said?




Yes, it's your fault. I didn't want to have to be the one to tell you, but it's _all_ your fault. Everything. You'll just have to learn to live with it.


----------



## Xath (Jun 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Yes, it's your fault. I didn't want to have to be the one to tell you, but it's _all_ your fault. Everything. You'll just have to learn to live with it.





And it's not just limited to hijacked threads or ENWorld.  Everything in the known universe is your fault.

Luckily for you, the unknown universe doesn't know about you, or their problems would be your fault as well.


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> And it's not just limited to hijacked threads or ENWorld.  Everything in the known universe is your fault.
> 
> Luckily for you, the unknown universe doesn't know about you, or their problems would be your fault as well.




Shouldn't you be rolling cable or something?


----------



## Xath (Jun 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you be rolling cable or something?




I had a half-day today.  So HA!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Yes, it's your fault. I didn't want to have to be the one to tell you, but it's _all_ your fault. Everything. You'll just have to learn to live with it.



NOOOOO it can't be. Its not true.  Ok thats getting old.  

This I can not live with. I must do the honorable thing.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> And it's not just limited to hijacked threads or ENWorld.  Everything in the known universe is your fault.
> 
> Luckily for you, the unknown universe doesn't know about you, or their problems would be your fault as well.





Et Tu Xath?


----------



## Xath (Jun 14, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> This I can not live with. I must do the honorable thing.




Buy us all donuts?



> Et Tu Xath?




Then fall, Aeson.

Liberty! Freedom! Tyranny is dead!
Run hence, proclaim, cry it about the streets


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

Sic Semper Tyrannus!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

You have one wild orgy and invade the neighboring country and your people turn on you. I wish they had a class in Tyrant school for that.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 14, 2005)

Is it any wonder I love this place so much?  We've gone from friendly hellos to donuts to erotic ice cream eating to Shakespeare. 

*sniff* What a beautiful thing.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Is it any wonder I love this place so much?  We've gone from friendly hellos to donuts to erotic ice cream eating to Shakespeare.
> 
> *sniff* What a beautiful thing.



and assasinated tyrants


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Is it any wonder I love this place so much?  We've gone from friendly hellos to donuts to erotic ice cream eating to Shakespeare.
> 
> *sniff* What a beautiful thing.




And _still_ no word from Jerome. Oh well, more donuts for me.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> And _still_ no word from Jerome. Oh well, more donuts for me.



I'm sure he'll be back. We're going to have Icecream, Oatmal raisin cookies and donuts, but still no Milk dang QD


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure he'll be back. We're going to have Icecream, Oatmal raisin cookies and donuts, but still no Milk dang QD




We could always just wait for the ice cream to melt.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> We could always just wait for the ice cream to melt.



Takes too long.


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Takes too long.




That's _your_ fault.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> That's _your_ fault.





If you continue to blame me I might believe it and develop a complex. I have enough of those.


----------



## Xath (Jun 14, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> If you continue to blame me I might believe it and develop a complex. I have enough of those.




What kind?  Apartments, Condomimiums or Townhomes?


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

Its something new I'm working on, all three. It will be huge.


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Its something new I'm working on, all three. It will be huge.




Sounds like a very complex complex.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

it is and I plan to have a whole tunnel complex under it.


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> it is and I plan to have a whole tunnel complex under it.




Just be careful, I knew a guy who ate a lot of fish who tried to do that. He came down with carpal tunnel syndrome.


----------



## Jerome Steelsides (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey, I'm still here, so easy on those donuts, lol.

Thread hijacks are always fun.


----------



## Xath (Jun 14, 2005)

Jerome Steelsides said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm still here, so easy on those donuts, lol.
> 
> Thread hijacks are always fun.





He lives!



			
				reveal said:
			
		

> Just be careful, I knew a guy who ate a lot of fish who tried to do that. He came down with carpal tunnel syndrome.





Ooh...    I love horrible puns, but that one...


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> He lives!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like it. I would go so far as to say it takes the donut.


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

Jerome Steelsides said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm still here, so easy on those donuts, lol.
> 
> Thread hijacks are always fun.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 14, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I love horrible puns, but that one...




You're cordially invited to a game at my house sometime.  Because trust me, you'll hear those until you beg for death.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Ooh...    I love horrible puns, but that one...





I agree with Xath. That is almost as bad as my puns.


----------



## reveal (Jun 14, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I agree with Xath. That is almost as bad as my puns.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

Jerome Steelsides said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm still here, so easy on those donuts, lol.
> 
> Thread hijacks are always fun.




Oh did you want a donut? You have to wait until everyone else in the room gets one first.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 14, 2005)

I know a guy in college that could turn a stop sign into something dirty...  Never underestimate them.  

Kane


----------

